# محاولة لاغتيال وزير الداخلية أمام منزله ووقوع انفجارات



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال شهود عيان إن وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم تعرض لمحاولة اغتيال، منذ قليل، أمام منزله بمدينة نصر، إثر انفجار سيارة ووقوع انفجارات.





​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاجل بالصورة..انفجار بشارع "مصطفى النحاس" ..وانباء عن استهداف موكب وزير الداخلية*

عاجل بالصورة..انفجار بشارع "مصطفى النحاس" ..وانباء عن استهداف موكب وزير الداخلية















وقع انفجار منذ قليل، بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر، فى الوقت الذى قال فيه عدد من شهود العيان على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى أن الانفجار استهدف موكب وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد ابراهيم ، اثناء توجهه الى مقر عمله بالوزارة. 



وجارى التأكد من صحة الخبر...


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن أعيرة نارية كثيفة أمام منزل وزير الداخلية، تزامنا مع وقوع انفجارات، بالقرب من منزل اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية بمدينة نصر بامتداد مصطفى النحاس، ما تسبب فى وقوع ضحايا وعشرات المصابين جراء الانفجار. 

وقامت قوات الأمن بتمشيط المنطقة بأكملها بعد انفجار 3 أو 4 سيارات أمام منزل الوزير. وهرعت سيارات الإسعاف والإنقاذ إلى المنطقة وجار تمشيطها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفى شهود عيان تعرض وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم لأى إصابات فى التفجير الذى وقع أمام منزله واستهدف اغتياله، حيث تم اصطحابه داخل منزله وتأمينه إلا أن الانفجار أسفر عن إصابة عدد من المواطنين.*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انفجار سيارة مفخخة أثناء سير موكب وزير الداخلية في شارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر









انفجرت سيارة مفخخة أثناء سير موكب وزير الداخلية في شارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.


التحرير

​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

محاولة لاغتيال وزير الداخلية أمام منزله ووقوع انفجارات 











قال شهود عيان إن وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم تعرض لمحاولة اغتيال، منذ قليل، أمام منزله بمدينة نصر، إثر انفجار سيارة ووقوع انفجارات.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..







​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الصليب

3 او 4 عربيات ، دا ارهااب بقي

ربنا يحافظ علي مـ ـصـ ر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس هيئة الاسعاف: 7 اصابات بين المواطنين نتيجة الانفجار الارهابى بشارع مصطفى النحاس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*أفاد مصدر أمنى بجهاز الأمن الوطنى بأن اللواء محمد إبراهيم نجا من محاولة اغتياله أمام منزله بمدينة نصر، بعدما فجر مجموعة من المتهمين سيارة شرطة أمام المنزل.
وأضاف المصدر، أنه تم توقف إطلاق الرصاص، ويتم حالياً مطاردة الجناة بشارع مصطفى النحاس، وتمشيط منطقة مدينة نصر بحثاً عن المتورطين فى الحادث.*


----------



## grges monir (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بدانا عصر التفجير والاغتيالات من تانى
هذا هو اسلوب الجماعات الاسلامية الرئيسى


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مسؤول أمني: الشرطة المصرية قتلت اثنين من المهاجمين خلال محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية











مسؤول أمني: الشرطة المصرية قتلت اثنين من المهاجمين خلال محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية.


التحرير

​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مقتل اثنين من المهاجمين : بالصور ..اصابات وقتلى في محاولة لاغتيال وزير الداخلية المصري .. انفجارات بالقرب من منزله




*​
*



رام الله - دنيا الوطن​

**نقلت وكالة رويترز عن مصادرها في الشرطة المصرية ان الشرطة قامت بقتل 2 من مهاجمي موكب الوزير المصري .

نجا وزيرالداخلية المصري محمد ابراهيم من محاولة لاغتياله بتفجير سيارة مركونة على الطريق بموكبه في مدينة نصر .

وقد أطلقت قوات الأمن أعيرة نارية كثيفة أمام منزل وزير الداخلية، تزامنا مع وقوع انفجارات، بالقرب من منزل اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية بمدينة نصر بامتداد مصطفى النحاس، ما تسبب فى وقوع ضحايا وعشرات المصابين جراء الانفجار. 

وقامت قوات الأمن بتمشيط المنطقة بأكملها بعد انفجار 3 أو 4 سيارات أمام منزل الوزير. وهرعت سيارات الإسعاف والإنقاذ إلى المنطقة وجار تمشيطها.

في حين قالت اليوم السابع المصرية ان محاولة لاغتيال وزير الداخلية المصري جرت قبل لحظات "12 ظهرا" وان عدد كبير من الانفجارات سمع في المكان .

*
*في السياق اكدت صحيفة الاهرام انباء محاولة اغتيال ابراهيم وقالت ان انفجارات وقعت في شارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر .







يتبع ..











































*
*


































*
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الداخلية: محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية نجمت عن عبوة ناسفة.. وأوقعت إصابات بطاقم الحراسة ومواطنين
أ ش أ 


5-9-2013 | 12:07 











323


















‎حادث وزير الداخلية​

كشفت وزارة الداخلية أن عبوة ناسفة انفجرت صباح اليوم /الخميس/ حال مرور ركاب وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر شرقي القاهرة. 

وأوضحت وزارة الداخلية- فى بيان صحفي- أن الانفجار أسفر عن وقوع عدد من الإصابات بطاقم الحراسة وبعض المواطنين الذين تصادف تواجدهم بمكان الحادث. 

وأكدت وزارة الداخلية أن الأجهزة الأمنية المعنية انتقلت إلى مكان الواقعة للوقوف على ملابسات الحادث.


الاهرام
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

وزير الداخلية يظهر على "التليفزيون المصري"









​




أكد التليفزيون المصري أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية الذى نجا من محاولة اغتيال صباح اليوم، سيظهر بعد قليل على الشاشة من أجل طمأنة المواطن المصري.​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*شهود على "تويتر": وزير الداخلية نجا بمعجزة ووقوع عشرات المصابين

*​
*








​
**أكد العديد من نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" والقاطنين بمحيط منزل وزير الداخلية، أن الانفجار كان هائلا وأثر بشكل كبير على المنطقة المحيطة به.

فقال أحد الشهود العيان من النشطاء والقاطن أمام منزل وزير الداخلية، إن ما حدث هو انفجار سيارة مفخخة أمام موكب وزير الداخلية، وأن الوزير نجا بمعجزة وسط هتافات "الله أكبر"، وهناك دمار هائل بالمنطقة المحيطة، مؤكّدًا وقوع العديد من الإصابات ومنهم أطفال.

وأضاف أحد النشطاء أن تأثير الانفجار كان هائلاً ووصل إلى ما بعد منزل وزير الداخلية بـ5 عمارات، حيث تكسرت الواجهات الزجاجية للمنازل، فى حين أن واجهة العمارة المقابلة للانفجار متكسرة تمامًا.

فيما استمر إطلاق نار كثيف بعد الانفجار مباشرة مع وقوع عشرات المصابين، ولا تزال وحدات المطافئ تقوم بعملها فى إخماد الحرائق الناتجة عن الانفجار.*


اليوم السابع​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سيارات الأمن المركزى تحاصر مصطفى النحاس 









​



 

انتقلت سيارات الدفاع المدني إلي شارع مصطفي النحاس بمدينة نصر لإطفاء النيران في السيارات المشتعلة جراء الانفجار الذي حدث بجوار موكب وزير الداخلية، كما قامت سيارات الأمن المركزى بمحاصرة شارع مصطفى النحاس.

وكانت سيارة مفخخة مركونة على جانب الطريق بالقرب من "التوحيد والنور" بمدينة نصر انفجرت بالقرب من موكب وزير الداخلية أثناء مروره.
​


الوفد الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*شهود عيان: دوي انفجار مصطفى النحاس سبب تحطم النوافذ على بعد 5 عمارات.. و"الإطفاء" تحاول إخماد النيران بالسيارت المشتعلة 

*​
*






دوي انفجار مصطفى النحاس تسبب تصدع النوافذ على بعد 5 عمارات.​
**
قال شهود عيان بمدينة نصر إن دوي انفجار السيارة المفخخة بالقرب من موكب وزير الداخلية تسبب في تصدع وتحطم زجاج النوافذ على بعد 5 عمارات من مكان الانفجار.

وأضاف الشهود ان سيارات المطافئ تقوم الآن باطفاء النيران في السيارات المشتعلة جراء الانفجار ، والتي كانت على جانبي الطريق حيث طالتها ألسنة اللهب.

و كانت سيارة مفخخة مركونة على جانب الطريق بالقرب من التوحيد والنور بالحي الثامن انفجرت بالقرب من موكب وزير الداخلية أثناء مروره مما تسبب في سقوط ضحايا واصابات.*


​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يعود إلى منزله بميكروباص مدرع..ووصول خبراء المفرقعات لمسح المنطقة

*​


*
​
*




*




​
*


*


عاد وزير الداخلية إلى منزله بميكروباصاً مدرعاً عقب وقوع الإنفجار الذى إستهدف إغتياله صباح اليوم ، ولم يصاب باى إصابات، فى الوقت الذى إنتشرت فيه القيادات الامنية من كافة قطاعات وزارة الداخلية ليتم عملية مسح للمنطقة المحيطة بالحادث.

وكانت قد إنتقلت إلى مكان الواقعة القيادات الامنية من قطاعات الامن العام و الامن الوطنى والقيادات الأمنية بالقاهرة فى الوقت الذى وصلت فيه قوات الدفاع المدنى للسيطرة على أثر الانفجار ، كما وصل خبراء المفرقعات لمسح شامل للمنطقة للكشف ما إذا كانت هناك متفجرات اخرى، كما يقوم رجال الامن بتكثيف عمليات البحث فى المنطقة المحيطة بالحادث.



 بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاجل الشرطة قتلت اثنين من المهاجمين خلال محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية
2013-09-05 11:39:30​​




مسئول أمني: الشرطة قتلت اثنين من المهاجمين خلال محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية.




​*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*إغلاق مدينة نصر بعد محاول الاغتيال 



*​


*






*

*
فرضت قوات الأمن والقوات المسلحة حالة الطوارئ فى مدينة نصر صباح اليوم الخميس - عقب محاول اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم بتفجير قنبلة بالقرب من منزله.
وأغلقت قوات الجيش جميع مداخل ومخارج مدينة نصر حيث تم إغلاق شارع مصطفى النحاس, ويوسف عباس , وأيضا مداخل رابعة العدوية, وكل المداخل والمخارج المؤدية إلى منزل وزير الداخلية وموقع الحادث.
وقامت قوات الأمن بوقف حركة المواصلات, وتمشيط المنطقة لرصد الذين تسببوا فى محاولة الإغتيال وإلقاء القبض عليهم.

*​
*

الوفد ​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

القاء قنبلة من اعلى مبنى خلال مرور موكب وزير الداخلية المصري بالقاهرة
2013-09-05 11:25:11 






النيل للأخبار: القاء قنبلة من اعلى مبنى خلال مرور موكب وزير الداخلية المصري بالقاهرة


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ساويرس تعليقاً على محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية: كل محاولة إرهابية تضعف من يطلب المصالحة الوطنية

كتب : فاطمة النشابي منذ 2 دقيقة 









 ساويرس 
قال رجل الأعمال، نجيب ساويرس، إن المحاولات الإرهابية تضعف من يطالب بالمصالحة الوطنية. 
جاء ذلك تعليقا على محاول استهداف موكب وزير الداخلية، اللواء محمد إبراهيم. 
كتب ساويرس، عبر حسابه الخاص على تويتر: "كل محاولة إرهابية تضعف كل من ينادي أو يسعى إلى مصالحة وطنية فبديهى أنه لا يمكن التحاور مع من يرى العنف منهجا.. حفظ الله مصر الحبيبة".


المصدر الوطن


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

إصابة 7 مواطنين تم نقل 5 منهم لمستشفى الشرطة و2 لمستشفى التأمين الصحي / إنفجار مدينة نصر


*2013-09-05 11:36:20*​​







*عاجل - د. أحمد الأنصاري: إصابة 7 مواطنين تم نقل 5 منهم لمستشفى الشرطة و2 لمستشفى التأمين الصحي / إنفجار مدينة نصر

المصدر : اون تى فى*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حازم عبدالعظيم تعليقاً على محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية: الإرهاب ينتقل لمرحلة التسعينات







استنكر الناشط السياسي، حازم عبدالعظيم، محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، من خلال القاء قنبلة على موكبه. 
قال عبدالعظيم، عبر حسابه الخاص على تويتر: "كماهو متوقع الإرهاب ينتقل لمرحلة التسعينات ومازال هناك من يتحدث عن مصالحة مع جماعة هي منبع الإرهاب وحزب يسمى النور يسعي لإنقاذ قياداتها".


المصدر الوطن

​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق العاجل فى انفجار أمام منزل وزير الداخلية

*​
*






​
**اليوم السابع

http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أمر النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات بفتح تحقيق عاجل فى حادث محاولة اغتيال اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، عقب وقوع انفجار بالقرب من منزله بمدينة نصر بواسطة سيارة مفخخة، وكلف فريق من نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية بالانتقال إلى مكان الواقعة لإجراء المعاينة المبدئية وحصر التلفيات التى لحقت بالممتلكات جراء الانفجار.

ومن المقرر أن ينتقل فريق النيابة العامة الآن إلى مدينة نصر لضبط المخلفات التى نتجت عن الانفجار، وتحريزها، وانتداب المعمل الجنائى لتحليل المخلفات الناتجة عن العملية الإرهابية، وفحصها لبيان نوعية المتفجرات التى استخدمت فى تفجير السيارة، والاستماع لأقوال شهود العيان من الأهالى والسكان الذين شاهدوا الواقعة وقت حدوثها.*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: عدنا لإرهاب الثمانينات.. ولا أستبعد تورط عناصر خارجية


*​
*






اونا
ظهر وزير الداخلية على شاشة التليفزيون المصري، لـ”طمأنة المواطنين”، بعد نجاته من انفجار استهدف موكبه، الخميس، قرب منزله بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.
وقال اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية عقب نجاته من حادث اغتيال الخميس أن الحادث عودة لإرهاب الثمانينيات والتسعينيات، وأنه لا يستبعد تورط جهات خارجية بالتنسيق مع عناصر داخلية لإحداث حالة من الإرهاب.
وأكد ” ابراهيم أن مجهولين استهدفوه بعبوة ناسفة شديدة التقنية تم تفجيرها عن بعد ، مشيراً الى أن الحادث أسفر عن عدد من الإصابات في صفوف الحراسة الخاصة به، وطفل تم بتر مشط قدمه، وأمين شرطة تم بتر قدمه اليمنى.
ووصف إبراهيم الهجوم الذي استهدفه بـ”محاولة خسيسة”، مُشيرا إلى أن 4 سيارات حراسة وسيارات مواطنين تم تدميرها.
​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مصدر أمني: موكب وزير الداخلية تم استهدافه بـ3 عبوات ناسفة








قالت مصادر أمنية، إن التفجير الذي استهدف موكب وزير الداخلية، محمد إبراهيم، لدى تحركه من أمام منزله، اليوم، نجم عن 3 عبوات ناسفة.

وأضافت المصادر، أن إبراهيم وطاقم الحرس الخاص به نجوا من الموت عقب وقوع تفجير أمام المنزل في حي مدينة نصر، بـ3 عبوات ناسفة شديدة الانفجار؛ ما أدى إلى انفجار سيارتين من سيارات الحرس وانفجار سيارة أخرى خاصة بالقرب منهما.

ونجحت قوات الشرطة وسيارات الإسعاف والإطفاء التي تحركت إلى مكان التفجير، في السيطرة عليه وعلى حريق تسبب فيه، وتبين لخبراء المفرقعات، أن مجهولين وضعوا 3 عبوات ناسفة داخل دراجة بخارية أو سيارة ملاصقة لموكب الوزير أمام المنزل؛ ما أدى لسقوط مصابين من الحرس والمارة، بحسب المصادر ذاتها.

وقال مصدر أمني، إنه من المنتظر أن يظهر الوزير على التليفزيون الرسمي اليوم لإلقاء كلمة يؤكد بها نجاته من محاولة الاغتيال.

*صدى البلد* 
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق لـ"بوابة الأهرام": لا أستبعد دخول السيارة المفخخة من غزة.. وأحذر من محاولات اغتيال أخرى









انفجار سيارة مفخخة بشارع مصطفى النحاس​

قال اللواء محسن حفظي مساعد أول وزير الداخلية السابق لشئون الأمن"إنه لا يستبعد دخول السيارة المستخدمة في جريمة محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد ابراهيم اليوم خارج حدود مصر في أي من الدول المناوئة أو في قطاع غزة،لافتا الي أنه ليست أول مرة تدخل مصر سيارات مفخخة حيث سبق ضبط الكثير منها من قبل". 

وقال حفظي لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إن "مصر ليس بها آليات لتفخيخ مثل هذه السيارات"، مؤكدًا أنه "يقطع بأنها تتسلل عبر الحدود من الخارج من أي من الدول المناوئة أو من قطاع غزة ، معتبرًا أن هذا ليس بالأمر العسير". 

ولفت اللواء محسن حفظي إلى أنه "يتعين أن نتوقع المزيد من مثل هذه العمليات في مصر مستقبلا من جانب عناصر جماعة الأخوان،لكنه شدد على ضرورة سرعة تنفيذ قانون الإرهاب ومنح الصلاحيات الواسعة والحصانة لضباط الشرطة، رافضًا تمامًا التذرع بحقوق الإنسان في ظل التطور الراهن بسلوك الجماعة". 

وأكد علي ضرورة توجيه ضربات استباقية لاجهاض مثل هذه العمليات وقال إن هذا لا يعني قطع الحوار السياسي معها مدللا علي ذلك بما كان يجري في سنوات سابقة ، خاصة في عهدي السادات ومبارك حيث كانت العمليات الأمنية تسير جنبا الي جنب مع جلسات الحوار. 

وقال مساعد أول وزير الداخلية السابق: إن تنفيذ هذا الحادث كان متوقعا بنسبة 100 % لحالة الكمون التي جرت من جانب عناصر الجماعة علي مدي الأيام القليلة الماضية ، مؤكدا أنه لم يستبعده مطلقا. 


وجدد اللواء محسن حفظي دعوته لضرورة أن تكون خطوات الأمن سريعة تسبق مثل هذه الجرائم،مشددا أيضا علي ضرورة عدم التذرع بالتجاوزات أو حقوق الانسان من جانب جماعات وصفها بــ "دكاكين" تسترزق من وراء هذه القضايا على حساب أمن مصر وشعبها.


الاهرام
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ابراهيم:"لو مت هيجيي واحد غيري يحارب الإرهاب " 




​


*





*

*
أكد اللواء محمد ابرهيم وزير الداخلية أن تعرضه لمحاولة اغتيال "خسيسة" لن توقفه عن محاربة الارهاب, قائلا:"ما حدث بداية وليس نهاية فلو نجحت محاولة الاغتيال كنت هبقي شهيد, وهيجي وزير داخلية تاني جديد بكرة الصبح يكمل الشوار ويحارب الإرهاب".
وشدد اللواء محمد ابراهيم في أول ظهور اعلامي له علي التلفزيون المصري بعد محاولة اغتياله أنه مهما حدث سيكمل محاربة الإرهاب, مشيرا انه سيتم التوصل للجناه فى القريب العاجل.
شاهد الفيديو :
[YOUTUBE]E3Do0YwBG28[/YOUTUBE]
*
*الوفد * 
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شاهد عيان لـ"صدى البلد" : نقل وزير الداخلية داخل مدرعة شرطة 

















قال محمد رمضان أحد الشهود العيان بشارع مصطفى النحاس انه قد سمع صوت انفجار شديد فاتجه الى صوت الانفجار فوجد عددا من السيارات مشتعلة وعددا من المنازل محترقة كما رأى احد حراس العقارات وقد فصلت قدمه عن جسده .

واكد رمضان انه قد سمع صوت الانفجار فى تمام الساعة 10:31 من صباح اليوم كما اكد على انه قد تم نقل الوزير فى مدرعة شرطة .
[YOUTUBE]fo25ZWZVrf8[/YOUTUBE]


صدى البلد



​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية : الهجوم على موكبي بداية لموجة إرهاب ..وأنصح المواطنين بتوخي الحذر*














قال وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم إن التفجير الذي استهدف موكبه اليوم الخميس ليس نهاية وإنما بداية لموجة إرهاب جديدة.

جاء ذلك ردا على سؤال عما إذا كان الهجوم يمثل بداية موجة جديدة من الإرهاب، ونصح المواطنين بتوخي الحذر.

صدى البلد



​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انفجار "مدينة نصر" يدمر 7 سيارات ويشعل النيران في المباني المحيطة

*​
*





​
**تسبب الانفجار الذي استهدف وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم التي كانت تستهدف موكب وزير الداخلية في حريق دمر 7 سيارات ملاكي أحدهما تابعة للموكب تحمل لوحة رقم "ي م ج 798"، كما تسبب في تلف واجهة أحد العمائر وحريق محل ملابس في الطابقين الأول والثاني بها. 
قامت قوات الأمن بفرض كاردون أمني على محيط المنطقة بالكامل، وتشتبه القوات في تواجد أحد أفراد التنظيم الإرهابي بأحد المباني المحيطة. 
وتواجدت عناصر من الطب الشرعي والبحث الجنائي وخبراء المفرقعات، الذين يقومون بفحص بقايا وشظايا الانفجار. 







الوطن* 
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

المعمل الجنائي : العبوة انفجرت أسفل سيارة بالقرب من موكب وزير الداخلية.. ووفاة 7 وإصابة سودانيين ببتر في القدم











أكدت التحريات الأولية للمعمل الجنائي أن العبوة التي انفجرت بالقرب من موكب وزير الداخلية كانت أسفل سيارة على جانب الطريق بالقرب من التوحيد والنور بالحي الثامن بمدينة نصر.

وذكر مراسل "صدى البلد" أن مسئولي المعمل الجنائي أشار إلى وفاة 7 بينهم طفل كما أكدت اصابة مواطنين سودانيين اثنين ببتر في القدم تواجدا بالقرب من الحادث. ​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

البرادعي دعاة العنف هم المستفيدون مما حدث اليوم
​*2013-09-05 12:16:01*​​




 ​
*علي البرادعي شقيق الدكتور محمد البرادعي نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق عن لسانه: "للأسف فإن المُستفيدين مما حدث اليوم هم دُعاة العنف والإرهاب والجماعات الأشد تطرفاً ..وستذكرون ما أقول لكم .. وأفوّض أمري إلى الله". جاء هذا في تغريدة لعلي البرادعي على حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر". وكان وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد ابراهيم قد نجا من محاولة اغتيال اليوم بسيارة مفخخة.


مصدر الدسور الاصلي*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الصور الأولى لواقعة اغتيال وزير الداخلية












اليوم السابع
[YOUTUBE]Ox4GmBR95MI[/YOUTUBE]
*بثت فضائية"سكاى نيوز عربية" الصور الأولى لمكان واقعة الاغتيال التى تعرض لها اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، صباح اليوم الخميس.

جدير بالذكر، أن"إبراهيم" تعرض لاغتيال عن طريق انفجار سيارة مفخخة بمنطقته فى مدينة نصر.


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*كد مصدر أمنى مطلع أن حرس الوزير الـ 4 الذين كانوا بصحبة الوزير، لحظة التفجير، فى حالة خطرة بمستشفى الشرطة، كما فقد نقيب شرطة كان متواجدا بالقرب من مكان الواقعة قدميه.*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمني: التحفظ على أشلاء مرتكب تفجير موكب وزير الداخلية





*

*قال مصدر أمني رفيع، أن أجهزة الأمن تتحفظ حاليا على أشلاء مرتكب تفجير العبوة الناسفة التي انفجرت في موكب وزير الداخلية، صباح اليوم، وتجري حاليا فحص الاشلاء لمعرفة هوية المتهم . 
وأكد المصدر، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"الوطن"، أن العبوة انفجرت أسفل سيارة وزير الداخلية المصفحة بالكامل، وأسفر الانفجار عن تحطم السيارة بالكامل وإصابة اثنين من حرس الوزير، وتم عقب الانفجار إطلاق نار على موكب الوزير، وتبادلت قوات التأمين إطلاق الرصاص مع مجهولين، مشيرا إلى أن حصيلة الضحايا 20 مصابا، 10 من موكب الوزير و10 مدنيين، وتحطم 5 سيارات من الموكب. 
وتعهد الوزير اللواء محمد إبراهيم بعلاج المصابين على نفقة الوزارة، وإصلاح التلفيات في المنازل المحيطة بمكان الانفجار.* 




​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سيف اليزل تعليقاً على محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية: محاولة خسيسة وتأتي بنتائج عكسية على من قام بها






قال اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، الخبير الأمني، أن محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، هي محاولة دنية وخسيسة وتأتي بنتائج عكسية لمن يقوم بها لانها تجعل المواطن يزيد من حبه لوطنه ووقوفه بجانب الأجهزة الآمنية.

وقال في اتصال هاتفي مع التليفزيون المصري، "أتوقع حملة جديدة لاغتيالات لعدد من الشخصيات والرموز في الشارع المصري".


الوطن 
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

تويتر:محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية ما بين ألاعيب أمن الدولة وانتقام الإخوان




الخميس, 05 سبتمبر 2013 12:49 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



تباينت آراء النشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" و"تويتر"، حول المحاولة الفاشلة لاغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، عن طريق انفجار سيارة من أمام موكبه بالقرب من منزله بشارع مصطفى النحاس.
وانقسمت آراء النشطاء بين مؤيد ومعارض، حيث اعتبر البعض أن محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية هى لعبة من ألاعيب مباحث أمن الدولة لتبرير قبضتها الأمنية، ىبينما رأى البعض أن ما حدث هو محاولة فاشلة من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لرد على عمليات الاعتقالات الواسعة التى قامت بها الوزارة من خلال القبض على قيادات الجماعة.
قال ياسر الزعاترة: "انفجار بالقرب من منزل وزير الداخلية..ألعاب مباحث أمن الدولة تزداد تباعا، هدفها تجييش الشعب في معركة وهمية ضد "الإرهاب" لتبرير قبضتهم الأمنية".
وأكد عمر واصل أحد مساعدى وزير الثقافة السابق: "الفيلم الهندي دا علشان يعترضوا مسيرات مدينة نصر ويعتقلوا الشباب".
من جانبه، قال حازم عبد العظيم الناشط السياسى: "طالما دخلنا في مرحلة جديدة من الإرهاب القذر ارجو من كل مواطن الإبلاغ عن أي أخواني يسكن في عمارته لأقرب قسم شرطة لمساعدتهم في جمع معلومات".
وأوضح نجيب ساويرس رجل الأعمال: "كل محاولة إرهابية تضعف كل من ينادي أو يسعى إلى مصالحة وطنية فبديهى أنه لا يمكن التحاور مع من يرى العنف منهجًا، حفظ الله مصر الحبيبة !".
وقال أحمد خيرى المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار: "السيارات المفخخة مرحلة جديدة من السلوك الإرهابي و الإجرامي، حمى الله مصر و حفظ شعبها".
أكد طابور سادس عشر "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل... والله العظيم ما حترجعوا للحكم، والله العظيم ما حترجعوا للحكم، والله العظيم ما حترجعوا".
وأشار محمد القارشى: "أن الاغتيالات السياسية كمان خطوة متوقعة، ولا يمكن أنتم فاكرين أن التنظيم الدولي للاخوان والجماعات المرتبطة به فصيل وطني !!".




الدستور
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*العثور على “يد” شخص في موقع حادث “وزير الداخلية”


*​
*





اونا
تحفظت الأجهزة الأمنية والمباحث الجنائية على “يد” شخص عثر عليها فى السيارة التى انفجرت مستهدفة موكب الوزير صباح اليوم .
وتسبب الحادث فى قتل وإصابة العشرات، وتم إرسال الأسماء التى عثرت عليها المباحث إلى المعمل الجنائى لمعرفة هوية صاحبها.

​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ننشر أسماء المصابين بمحاولة الاغتيال 




​


*






*

*تمكنت "بوابة الوفد" من الحصول على أسماء المصابين فى محاولة اغتيال اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية في أثناء توجهه إلى الوزارة صباح اليوم الخميس.
وكانت عبوة مفخخة قد انفجرت فى سيارة قرب منزل وزير الداخلية بعد تحرك الموكب بربع ساعة بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.
وتم اطلاق أعيرة نارية علي موكب الوزير، وقد حدثت إصابات بين صفوف الحرس والموطنين وهم:-
نبيلة محمد أحمد.
أمنية على حسين(صومالية).
خالد مشهور غبور.
البرنس أبوضيف.
علاء فوزى محمد.
سامح صلاح عيد.
على سيد عبدالرحيم.
ايكا حسن (بريطانية).
النقيب أحمد حسان منصور قائد سيارة الحراسة.
الرائد شريف مختار.
المقدم أحمد أبوالروس.
المقدم عماد الدين حماد.
أمين شرطة محمد عزت.
رقيب صلاح الدين محمد.
أمين شرطة بليغ حمدى.
أمين شرطة شريف السعيد محمد.
فارس حجازى.
*​
*

الوفد ​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مصدر أمنى : القنبلة التي استهدفت موكب وزير الداخلية تعمل بـ«الريموت كنترول» 









*موقع الحادث*​

​

*أكد مصدر امني بوزارة الداخلية إن العبوة الناسفة التى انفجرت أثناء مرور موكب وزير الداخلية كانت مزروعة على جانب شارع مصطفى النحاس وتم تفجيرها من خلال التحكم عن بعد "ريموت كنترول". 
وأوضح المصدر الأمني في تصريح خاص لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، انه يتم حاليا تمشيط منطقة الحادث بحثا عن الجناة وكذلك قيام خبراء المفرقعات بفحص الموجة الانفجارية الخاصة بالعبوة الناسفة لتحديد مكوناتها.
وأوضح المصدر الأمني إن الحادث أسفر عن إصابة ضابط وثلاثة أمناء شرطة من طاقم الحراسة من بينهم أمين شرطة بترت ساقه اليمنى، مشيرا إلى إن الأربعة كانوا يستقلون سيارة الحراسة التى تتقدم ركاب وزير الداخلية، مؤكدا سلامة وزير الداخلية و باقي أفراد طاقم الحراسة.


*

*محيط*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

وزير الداخلية: عدنا لإرهاب الثمانينات.. ولا أستبعد تورط عناصر خارجية

















ظهر وزير الداخلية على شاشة التليفزيون المصري، لـ”طمأنة المواطنين”، بعد نجاته من انفجار استهدف موكبه، الخميس، قرب منزله بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.

وقال اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية عقب نجاته من حادث اغتيال الخميس أن الحادث عودة لإرهاب الثمانينيات والتسعينيات، وأنه لا يستبعد تورط جهات خارجية بالتنسيق مع عناصر داخلية لإحداث حالة من الإرهاب.

وأكد ” ابراهيم أن مجهولين استهدفوه بعبوة ناسفة شديدة التقنية تم تفجيرها عن بعد ، مشيراً الى أن الحادث أسفر عن عدد من الإصابات في صفوف الحراسة الخاصة به، وطفل تم بتر مشط قدمه، وأمين شرطة تم بتر قدمه اليمنى.

ووصف إبراهيم الهجوم الذي استهدفه بـ”محاولة خسيسة”، مُشيرا إلى أن 4 سيارات حراسة وسيارات مواطنين تم تدميرها.






​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يخاطب وزارة الصحة لمعرفة أعداد القتلى والمصابين في حادث استهداف موكب وزير الداخلية 


*​
*







​

**خاطب النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات النائب العام،وزيرة الصحة الدكتورة مها الرباط لإرسال تقرير عاجلة للنيابة العامة حول أعداد المصابين والقتلى في الأحداث التي شهدت محاولة استهداف موكب وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم .

وكانت عبوة ناسفة قد انفجرت حال مرور ركاب وزير الداخلية بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حقيقة وجود قتلي في محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية...





الداخلية: لا يوجد قتلى بين مهاجمي موكب الوزير
قال اللواء هاني عبداللطيف، المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية، إنه لا صحة لما اشيع عن سقوط قتلى من منفذي واقعة الانفجار الذى وقع في طريق موكب اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية. وأضاف اللواء "عبداللطيف" إن قوات الأمن تبذل أقصى جهودها لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث، وتحديد الجناة، وسرعة ضبطهم. كان موكب اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، تعرض لانفجار عبوة ناسفة أثناء المرور بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.


مصدر مصراوي 
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نوارة نجم عبر تويتر الان لازم اعتزر لوزير الداخلية ..والسبب...!!! 













​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصرع سائق السيارة التي استخدمت فى محاولة اغتيال "وزير الداخلية"

*​


​




*



*​




*صرح مصدر أمنى أن سائق السيارة التي استخدمت في محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية المصري محمد ابراهيم، قد لقى مصرعه اثناء تعامل قوات الأمن.



سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..
*​



*الفجر الاليكترونية - 
*​


​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مصدر أمنى: مصرع شخص فى محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية وارتفاع عدد المصابين الى 23 بينهم 8 من موكب الوزير









أكد مصدر أمنى مسؤل بمديرية أمن القاهرة ان حادث محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اسفر عن مصرع شخص لم يتم التوصل الى هويته ولكن تحول الى اشلاء نتيجة قوة الانفجار ويرجح بانه "امين شرطة " .. كما ارتفع عدد المصابين الى 23 مصابا بينهم اصابات خطيرة وتم نقلهم جميعا الى المستشفيات القريبة من الحادث .
كما تبين ان من بين المصابين 8 تابعين لطاقم حراسة الوزير وبينهم شرطى قطعت ساقه خلال الانفجار .
وكشف المصدر الامنى عن احتراق وتهشيم 12 سيارة بينهم 5 تابعين لموكب الوزير و7 تصادف مرورهم ووقوفهم بمكان الحادث ، مشيراً الى ان من بين السيارات 3 تحولوا الى خردة نتيجة قربهم من الانفجار .
انتقل الى مكان الحادث اللواء سيد شفيق مساعد الوزير لمباحث الوزارة واللواء احمد حلمى مساعد الوزير لمصلحة الامن العام واللواء جمال عبد العال مدير الادارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة واللواء عصام سعد مدير مباحث العاصمة .. كما انتقل فريق من النيابة لمعاينة موقع الحادث .
وكشف المصدر الامنى بانه تم الاستعانة برجال العمليات الخاصة والامن العام لملاحقة الجناة ومطاردتهم فى منطقة مدينة نصر ولم يتم القبض على احد منهم حتى الان .


التحرير




​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الجماعة الإسلامية تنفى صلتها بمحاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية











نفت الجماعة الإسلامية صلتها بمحاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، عن طريق تفجير عبوة ناسفة. 

وأكدت الجماعة الإسلامية وحزب البناء والتنمية فى بيان لها، إدانتهما لتلك العملية، أياً كانت الجهة التى تقف وراءها، وأياً كانت مبرراتها؛ لأن تلك التفجيرات، فضلاً عن أنها قد تؤدى إلى إراقة دماء لا يصح شرعاً إراقتها، فإنها ستفتح باباً من الصراع الدموى بين أبناء الوطن الواحد قد لا ينغلق قريباً، وهو ما يجب أن تتكاتف جميع الجهود لمنع حدوثه.

وأضح البيان أن الأمر يزداد خطورة إذا كان هذا التفجير يقف وراءه من يريد قطع الطريق أمام أية مصالحة بين أبناء الوطن، أو إيجاد ذريعة لممارسة المزيد من الإجراءات القمعية ضد المعارضين بدعوى مواجهة الإرهاب.

وأضاف: "وإذا كانت الجماعة الإسلامية وحزب البناء والتنمية يختلفان اختلافاً كلياً مع السياسات الأمنية المتبعة، فإنهما يرفضان حل أى خلاف سياسى إلا عن طريق المعارضة السلمية التى تؤكد الجماعة الإسلامية وحزب البناء والتنمية على التمسك بها، ورفضهما لكل أعمال العنف والإرهاب".

ودعت الجماعة وحزبها إلى القيام بتحقيق نزيه لكشف ملابسات الحادث، وإعلان الحقيقة على الرأى العام.






​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ننفرد بكشف تفاصيل جديدة فى واقعة محاولة إغتيال وزير الداخلية









​

​



*- العبوة تم تفجيرها عن بعد وتزن 50 كيلو "tnt"*

*- مديرا الأمن العام والوطنى يشرفان على تفتيش الشقق بمنطقة الحادث لضبط الجناة*

*- قائد الحرس كلمة السر فى نجاة الوزير*

أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بأن حادث الهجوم ومحاولة الإغتيال التى تعرض لها اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية صباح أمس جاء عن طريق وضع عبوة ناسفة كبيرة الحجم أسفل سيارة وتم تفجيرها عن بعد وأن الجناة قاموا بمراقبة مواعيد نزول الوزير من منزله وتوجهه إلى الوزارة خلال الفترة الماضية وأنباء عن ان المتهمين لا زالوا متواجدين داخل منطقة مدينة نصر ولم يخرجوا منها .

وكان اللواء محمد إبراهيم قد تعرض لمحاولة إغتيال بائسة صباح أمس عن طريق تفجير عبوة ناسفة حيث كشفت تحقيقات خبراء المفرقعات أن العبوة تزن 50 كيلو جرام من مادة (tnt ) شديدة الإنفجار حيث وقع الحادث أمام العقار رقم 17 بتقاطع شارع مصطفى النحاس مع شارع الشعراوى مما تسبب فى تحطم واجهة العقار بالكامل ومحلين لبيع الملابس موجودين بالطابق الارضى منه وقد تسبب الانفجار فى إصابة 10 من قوات الشرطة من طاقم الحراسة الخاص بالوزير منهم 4 فى حالة حرجة كما تم بتر ساقى نقيب من قوات الحراسة جراء الانفجار وبتر سقى طفل تصادف مروره بالمنطقة وتحطم عدد من السيارات .

وقد إنتقل اللوائين أحمد حلمى مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الامن العام و خالد ثروت مساعد الوزير لقطاع الامن الوطنى حيث كشفت التحقيقات الاولية ان الجناه الذين إرتكبوا الواقعة قد إستئجروا شقة بمنطقة مدينة نصر بالقرب من موقع الحادث وقاموا بمراقبة مواعيد نزل الوزير من منزله يوميا ما بين الساعة العاشرة والعاشرة والنصف صباحا كما قاموا بتجهيز العبوة بها كما ترجح المعلومات أن الجناه لازالوا متواجدون بالمنطقة حيث أن التواجد الامنى المكثف حال دون تمكنهم من الهرب بعدما حاصرت القوات جميع شوارع ومداخل المنطقة لتضييق الخناق عليهم .

وقد كشف مصدر أمنى أن العملية لها علاقة بالجماعات الإرهابية التى تستهدف المنشئات الشرطية بالقاهرة والجيزة وسيناء والتى قامت بعددمن العمليات خلال الفترة الماضية وانهم ينتمون إلى المجموعات الارهابية التى قادت وارتكبت العمليات الارهابية فى التسعينات من القرن الماضى موضحا أن أجهزة أمن الدولة والامن الوطنى تعرف هذه المجموعات وسوف يتم محاصرتهم والقضاء عليهم .

كما أوضح ان هناك خيوطا مهمة توصل إليها رجال الامن بشأن الجناه ومن خلالها سيتم التوصل إليهم والقبض عليهم حيث تقوم القوات بمحاصرة المنطقة وعملية تمشيط وتفتيش للعديد من الشقق المشتبه بها للتوصل الى الجناه حيث من المرجح ان يكونوا مازالوا متواجدين بالشقة التى قاموا بإستئجارها .

وقد كشف مصدر أمنى مسئول بأن قائد الحراسة الخاصة بالوزير العقيد هشام السعيد هو كلكة السر الذى قام بتوجيه قائد السيارة للسير بسرعة لحظة الانفجار دون توقف إلى أن حضر بالوزير الى مقر الوزارة لتأمينه على الرغم من حدوث تلفيات بالسيارة التى كان يستقلها وهو ما ساهم بصورة كبيرة فى نجاة الوزير .​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يكلف "أمن الدولة العليا" بالتحقيق في محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية *






*طباعة* 

الخميس 05.09.2013 - 01:42 م 








 المستشار هشام بركات 


محمد عبدالله 


كلف النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى المحامى العام الأول للتحقيق في واقعة محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية على وجه السرعة.

وأعلنت وزارة الداخلية ارتفاع أعداد المصابين في المحاولة إلى 10 أشخاص نتيجة الانفجار الذى حدث صباح اليوم أثناء مرور موكب وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم.

حيث أوضح البيان أن من المصابين 6 من الضباط و4 أمناء من طاقم الحراسة الخاصة للوزير و9 مواطنين مارين أثناء وقوع الانفجار.

صدى البلد
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساعد وزير الداخلية الأسبق: محاولة اغتيال الوزير "عمل خسيس"











قال اللواء فاروق المقرحى، مساعد وزير الداخلية الأسبق والخبير الأمنى، إن تعرض وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم لمحاولة اغتيال "عمل خسيس ينم عن إفلاس مرتكبيه".

وأضاف المقرحى، فى مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "المحور": "أن مرتكبى الحادث يحاولون ترويع المواطنين، ويرسلون رسالة أن المسئولين عن الأمن فى مصر ليسوا بعيدا عنهم".








​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خبير مفرقعات: قنبلة انفجار موكب وزير الداخلية عالية التقنية
















أكد مصدر بإدارة المفرقعات أن القنبلة التى استخدمت فى تفجير سيارة مفخخة أمام منزل وزير الداخلية عالية التقنية، وليست محلية الصنع، وتم تفجيرها عن بعد.

وأشار، فى تصريحات لـ "اليوم السابع"، إلى أنه تم إخلاء الطريق كالعادة، وبمجرد مرور الموكب، انفجرت إحدى السيارات المتوقفة على الجهة اليمنى للموكب مخلفة العديد من القتلى والمصابين، سواء من المواطنين أو من طاقم الحراسة المرافق للوزير، وقام أفراد الأمن المركزى وحراسات موكب الوزير المتبقين بإطلاق النار فى الهواء عدة مرات، إلا أنهم لم يضبطوا أى متهم، حسب علمه، مما يدل على أن السيارة فجرت عن بعد.

وما زالت قوات الأمن تحاصر المكان من أجل معاينة النيابة والأدلة الجنائية.




​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الصحة:22مصابا بينهم إنجليزية وصومالية فى محاولة تفجير موكب الداخلية










آثار الانفجار الذى استهدف وزير الداخلية


أكد الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة بوزارة الصحة، أن الحصيلة النهائية لمحاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية، صباح اليوم الخميس، بلغت 22 مصابا، بينهم سائحة إنجليزية وأخرى صومالية، بجانب طفل عمره 10 سنوات، دون وقوع أى حالات وفاة حتى الآن.

وأوضح الخطيب، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم نقل 11 مصابا لمستشفى التأمين الصحى بمدينة نصر، غادر منهم 3 مصابين بعد تحسن حالتهم، بينهم 3 ضباط و7 من أفراد الحراسة الخاصة بوزير الداخلية، إضافة إلى طفل عمره 10 سنوات تم بتر قدمه اليسرى، ومن بين المصابين أيضا مواطنة إنجليزية وأخرى صومالية، ويوجد حاليا حالة حرجة بغرفة العمليات. كما تم نقل 11 مصابًا إلى مستشفى الشرطة بمدينة نصر.​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تدين "الهجوم الإرهابي" الذي تعرض له موكب وزير الداخلية 













متابعة آثار انفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدفت موكب وزير الداخلية 

أدانت السفارة الأمريكية لدى مصر اليوم بأشد العبارات الهجوم الإرهابي الشنيع الذي تعرض له وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم وموكبه اليوم. 
وذكر بيان للسفارة الأمريكية اليوم الخميس أن السفارة تتقدم بالعزاء لأسر وأصدقاء الضحايا وتأمل أن يتعافي المصابون في القريب العاجل.


الوطن
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

“المصريين الأحرار” يدين محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية..ويؤكد: لا تصالح مع الإرهاب













أدان حزب المصريين الأحرار المحاولة الإجرامية لإغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم صباح اليوم، مؤكداً، أن هذه الجريمة تأتى ضمن مؤامرة التنظيم الفاشى لجماعة الإخوان لحرق مصر وتقويض أركان الدولة والاستمرار فى سيناريو الفوضى المنظمة الممول والمدعوم من التنظيم الدولى ومموليه فى الداخل والخارج .

وقال الحزب فى بيان له اليوم، أن عملية تفجير موكب وزير الداخلية وسقوط العشرات من الجرحى والمصابين ويؤكد أننا أمام تنظيم دموى لا يؤمن بالدولة المصرية ويحاول جرها لنفق العنف والاغتيالات السياسية، وأن الحادث جاء رداً واضحاً وحاسماً على اوهام ودعاوى التصالح مع هذه الجماعة الإرهابية وحلفائها من المجرمين ،ويكشف للعالم أن المصريين يخوضون حرباً شرسة ضد الإرهاب المنظم، وأن الشعب المصري العظيم قادر على الإنتصار فى حربه ضد الإرهاب واستعادة مصر وأمنها واستقرارها والحفاظ على هويته، وبناء دولته المدنية.


​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ننشر صورة صاحب القدم المبتورة فى حادث تفجير موكب وزير الداخلية





محرر فيتو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



حصلت "فيتو" على أول صورة لأحد المواطنين الذين أصيبوا فى الحادث الإرهابى الذى وقع صباح اليوم، واستهدف موكب وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.

وأدى الحادث إلى بتر القدم اليسرى للمواطن الذى يخضع للعلاج حاليا بأحد المستشفيات. ​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عاجل من مصدر أمني العثور على “رأس” في موقع محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية
​
​

​





​
*مصدر أمني: العثور على “رأس” في موقع محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية


قال مصدر أمني أن أجهزة الأمن عثرت على رأس ضمن الأشلاء الموجودة في مكان الإنفجار الذي استهدف موكب وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم قرب منزله في مدينة نصر ، مؤكدا ان ذلك يؤكد وجود حالة وفاة بين ضحايا حادث التفجير الإرهابي الذي وقع صباح اليوم.


مصدر ona*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ننشر أسماء مصابي الشرطة فى محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية










أكد مصدر امنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية ان الاصابات التى تعرض لها طاقم وزير الداخلية تراوحت بين الحروق والجروح بالاضافة الى بتر بقدم احد امناء الشرطة.

وحصلت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط على بيانات طاقم حراسة وزير الداخلية المصابين والذين ضموا اصابة المقدم محمد ابو الراس بجروح بالوجه ، والمقدم عماد الدين سيد بجرح بالساعد الايمن ، والرائد شريف احمد مختار بجروح سطحية ، والنقيب احمد احسان منصور بكدمة بالعين ونزيف بالمخ وفقدان للسمع واثار شظايا ، والرقيب صلاح الدين محمود ببتر بالقدم اليسرى وامين الشرطة محمد عزت بحروق بالوجه والصدر ، وامين الشرطة منصور رفاعى بفقدان للسمع وكدمات متفرقة وامين الشرطة محمد عزت بحروق بالوجه والصدر وامين الشرطة بليغ حمدى يوسف بشظايا بالوجه والكتف الايمن ، وامين الشرطة شريف السعيد بحروق بالوجه والعريف وليد فتوح بجروح وكدمات متفرقة.

/أ ش أ/

​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

قطر تدين محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية وتصفه بالعمل الإجرامي
​


​

​







 ​




*مصدر مسؤول بوزارة الخارجية القطرية عن إدانة واستنكار دولة قطر لمحاولة الاغتيال التي تعرض لها صباح اليوم وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم بانفجار سيارة مفخخة أثناء سير موكبه في ضاحية مدينة نصر شرق القاهرة . وأكد المصدر في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء القطرية (قنا) أن دولة قطر إذ تدين بشدة هذا العمل الإجرامي الذي يتناقض مع كل القيم الإنسانية والأخلاقية ويشكل سابقة خطيرة ، فإنها تدعو كافة الإخوة المصريين إلى التحلي بضبط النفس في هذه المرحلة الدقيقة من تاريخ بلادهم والتي تستدعي التوافق والتآزر والعمل على ترسيخ الوحدة الوطنية ، والابتعاد عن الثأر والانتقام وتصفية الحسابات ، وحل أي خلاف سياسي بينهم بالحوار حفاظاً على أمن وسلامة واستقرار بلدهم وحماية لمواطنيهم . وجدّد المصدر مواقف دولة قطر الثابتة بنبذ العنف بمختلف أشكاله وصوره أيّا كان مصدره


مصدر الدستور الاصلي*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

«الداخلية»: نكثف جهودنا لكشف ملابسات محاولة اغتيال الوزير وملاحقة مرتكبيه













*قالت وزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية المعنية تواصل حاليا جهودها لكشف ملابسات المحاولة الفاشلة لاستهداف وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.*
وأضافت الوزارة – في بيان لها –، اليوم الخميس، أن تقديرات الأجهزة المختصة بالوزارة أشارت عقب الفحص المبدئي لمكان الحادث إلى تورط عناصر إرهابية فى ارتكابه، مع وجود احتمال أن يكون تفجيرا انتحاريا نجم عن عبوة شديدة الإنفجار وضعت داخل حقيبة إحدى السيارات المتوقفة على يمين الطريق.
وأشارت الوزارة في البيان، إلى أن الأجهزة المعنية عثرت بمكان الحادث على أشلاء آدمية يجرى التحقق من هويتها، مؤكدا أن الواقعة أسفرت أيضا عن تحطم حوائط عدة طوابق بالعقار رقم 17 شارع مصطفى النحاس والواجهات الزجاجية للعقارات المجاورة لمحل الحادث ، وإتلاف عدد من السيارات .
وشددت وزارة الداخلية على أن الأجهزة الأمنية بالوزارة تكثف جهودها لكشف ملابسات الحادث وملاحقة مرتكبيه ، مؤكدة عزمها الأكيد على استمرار ملاحقة العناصر الإرهابية وإتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمه إزاء كل من يثبت تورطه فى أعمال تخل بأمن البلاد واستقرار المجتمع .


الشروق
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الرئاسة تتوعد الإرهاب.. وتؤكد: لن نسمح بأن يطل برأسه بعدما انتصرنا عليه









*أدانت رئاسة الجمهورية حادث التفجير الإرهابي الذي استهدف اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، مؤكدة أنها لن تسمح للإرهاب بأن يطل برأسه من جديد بعدما انتصر الشعب المصري عليه.*
وأفادت الرئاسة بأنها تابعت العملية الإرهابية التي استهدفت وزير الداخلية ومواطنين أبرياء، وأن الهدف من هذه العملية هو ترويع المجتمع والقائمين على أمنه، وإرهاب إرادة المصريين في التوجه نحو مستقبلهم الذي يستحقونه.
وشددت الرئاسة على أنها لن تسمح للإرهاب الذي سبق أن دحره الشعب المصري في العقدين الأخيرين من القرن العشرين بأن يطل بوجهه القبيح من جديد، مشددة على التزامها بحماية أرواح الشعب المصري وممتلكاته الخاصة والعامة، وأن أي قطرة دم مصرية تُسال من دماء أبناء هذا الشعب بغير حق سيواجه المسؤولون عنها بكل حسم.
وعاهدت الرئاسة الشعب بأن يتم كشف مرتكبي الجرائم الإرهابية، أيًّا كانت انتماءاتهم، وأنهم لن يفلتوا من سيف القانون وقبضة العدالة.
واختتمت الرئاسة بيانها بأن هذه الحوادث الإرهابية لن تثني الدولة المصرية عن عزمها على المضي في طريق المُستقبل، بل تزيدها إصرارًا وإيمانًا وعزمًا على استكمال ما وعدت به من عدم السماح لأي شخص أو جهة بأن يُرهب الشعب المصري أو يقف في مسيرة مستقبله.


الشروق

​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

السفارة الأمريكية تدين "الهجوم الإرهابى" الذى استهدف وزير الداخلية 











أدانت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة التفجير الذى استهدف موكب وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم.

وقالت السفارة، فى بيان لها، "تدين سفارة الولايات المتحدة بأشد العبارات الهجوم الإرهابى الشنيع الذى تعرض له وزير الداخلية وموكبه اليوم".

وتقدمت السفارة بالعزاء لأسر وأصدقاء الضحايا، وأعربت عن أملها فى أن يتعافى المصابون فى القريب العاجل.










​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

السادات يدين محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية .. ويصفها بالانتقامية من قبل أنصار الإخوان

الخميس 5 سبتمبر 2013 - 4:22 م *مصر *

*



عفت السادات *
أدان الدكتور عفت السادات رئيس حزب السادات الديمقراطي محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم والتي جرت صباح اليوم أمام منزلة بحي مدينة نصر ، واصفا العملية بالاجرامية ـ ومطالبا بسرعة ضبط الجناة .

وأكد السادات أن استهداف وزير الداخلية يؤكد اننا نواجه جماعات إرهابية منظمة تريد هدم هذا الوطن عن طريق اغتيال رموزه وبث الفوضى والرعب فى الشارع المصري .

وربط السادات بين محاولة الاغتيال الفاشلة والرغبة فى الانتقام من وزير الداخلية من قبل انصار جماعة الاخوان ، مطالبا بسرعة حلها ووضع اموالها تحت تصرف الدولة .


الدستور الاصلى
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

القوات المسلحة تُدين المحاولة الآثمة لإغتيال وزير الداخلية













 

الجريدة-* بعث الفريق أول " عبد الفتاح السيسي " القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، برسالة إلى اللواء " محمد إبراهيم " وزير الداخلية ، يُدين فيها بشدة محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية ويصفها بالغاشمة.*

ولقد قال السيسي في نص الرسالة : " تدين القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة قادة وضباطاً وصفاً المحاولة الآثمة التى قامت بها بعض العناصر الإرهابية لإغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء / محمد إبراهيم ، تلك المحاولات الغاشمة والتى ترفضها كل الأديان السماوية التى بعثت بالمودة والمحبة والرحمة بين الناس جميعاً وتبعد كل البعد عن سماحة ووطنية الشعب المصرى بكل أطيافة ".

وتابعت الرسالة : " إن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة تساند وتشد من أزر رجال الشرطة فى مواجهة الجريمة والقبض على الخارجين عن القانون وبسط الإستقرار الأمنى فى ربوع مصرنا الحبيبة … مؤكدين على أن مثل هذه المحاولات الغادرة لن تؤثر على الروح المعنوية لرجالنا الأبطال بل تزيدهم إصراراً على إصرارهم وواثقين من قدرة رجال القوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية فى مواصلة تنفيذ الإجراءات الأمنية للقضاء على كل البؤر الإجرامية والتعامل بحزم وحسم مع العناصر الإرهابية بدعم وتكاتف أبناء الشعب المصرى العظيم ".


الجريدة
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*بالصور.. من ضحايا محاولة إغتيال وزير الداخلية أمين شرطة بترت ساقه .. تحذير صور قاسية






*​


*






*​


*








*
*بالصور.. من ضحايا محاولة إغتيال وزير الداخلية أمين شرطة بترت ساقه .. تحذير صور قاسية



**\\\\*​




*











​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

قطر تدين محاولة اغتيال وزيرالداخلية المصري 









​
*

أعرب مصدر مسئول بوزارة الخارجية القطرية عن إدانة واستنكار دولة قطر لمحاولة الاغتيال التي تعرض لها صباح اليوم الخميس وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم بانفجار سيارة مفخخة أثناء سير موكبه في ضاحية مدينة نصر شرق القاهرة . 
وأكد المصدر في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء القطرية "قنا" ان دولة قطر إذ تدين بشدة هذا العمل الإجرامي الذي يتناقض مع كل القيم الإنسانية والأخلاقية ويشكل سابقة خطيرة ، فإنها تدعو كافة الإخوة المصريين إلى التحلي بضبط النفس في هذه المرحلة الدقيقة من تاريخ بلادهم والتي تستدعي التوافق والتآزر والعمل على ترسيخ الوحدة الوطنية ، والابتعاد عن الثأر والانتقام وتصفية الحسابات ، وحل أي خلاف سياسي بينهم بالحوار حفاظاً على أمن وسلامة واستقرار بلدهم وحماية لمواطنيهم .
وجدّد المصدر مواقف دولة قطر الثابتة بنبذ العنف بمختلف أشكاله وصوره أيّا كان مصدره .


محيط
​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الخسائر المادية و البشرية اثر انفجار العبوة الناسفة بموكب وزير الداخلية

​


*
​
*




*




​
*


*




​
**





















































**









*​



*الفجر الاليكترونية 
*​


​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*شهودعيان:سيارة"فيرنا"حاولت تفجير موكب إبراهيم


*

*



*





*أكد شهود عيان على محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم اليوم - الخميس - أن من بين المصابين بالانفجار أمين شرطة فقد قدمه إثر الانفجار، وسيدة أفريقية.
**وأضافوا أن الانفجار تم بسيارة "فيرنا" مفخخة انفجرت بالقرب من سيارة الوزير التى لم تتأثر بالانفجار لإنها مصفحة.
فيما تم نقل الوزير عقب الانفجار إلى مدرعة تابعة لقوات الأمن لتأمينه، ونشب عقب الانفجار تبادل إطلاق نار بين القوى التأمينية للوزير وبعض المسلحين.
وأشار بعض شهود العيان إلى إلقاء القبض على 4 من الملتحين، 3 من مدينة قليوب، و آخر من الإسماعيلية.
*

*الوفد 
*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خبير أمني يؤكد الاغتيالات القادمة ستشمل إعلاميين وقيادات مسيحية







​


[COLOR=black !important]*عقب محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية.. خبير أمني يؤكد: الاغتيالات القادمة ستشمل "إعلاميين" وقيادات "مسيحية" 

صرح اللواء ثروت جودة، وكيل جهاز المخابرات العامة سابقًا بأن المحاولة الفاشلة لاغتيالوزير الداخلية هي إحدى حلقات المرحلة الثالثة من الخطة التي رسمها تنظيم الإخوانالمسلمين عقب عزل محمد مرسي من الحكم ، كما أشار سابقًا لـ"صدى البلد" والعديد من وسائل الإعلام، موضحًا أن هذه المرحلة التي بدأت باغتيال ضباط من الشرطة و الجيش وبدأت الآن في اغتيال القيادات والشخصيات لن تنهي قبل 15 سبتمبر الجاري.

وقال إنه من المتوقع أن تنفذ اغتيالات أخرى لشخصيات إعلامية تليها قيادات مسيحية كرجال الأعمال و سياسيين و شخصيات مجتمع، و الأمر سيكون بعيد عن الأفراد العاديون أو رموز الكنيسة، وذلك بحسب الخطة التي يسير عليها الآن أذناب التنظيم في مصر.

وأوضح في تصريح خاص لموقع "صدى البلد" أن مرحلة الاغتيالات لن تنتهي إلا ببدء المرحلة الرابعة في منتصف سبتمبر بحسب ما خطط له اجتماع قيادات التنظيم الدولي في اجتماعه السابق بتركيا في 14 و 15 أغسطس الماضي، وتتلخص المرحلة الرابعة في محاولة إدخال معدات تجهيزات أسلحة متطورة منها الـ tnt و مواد متفجرة و غيرها من المعدات التي تمكن الجماعات الإرهابية داخل مصر من تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية كبرى.

وطمأن جودة المصريين بأن هذه المرحلة ستفشل قبل بدئها نتيجة الترقب الشديد لمداخل و مخارج مصر البحرية و البرية، مؤكدًا أن الأمن المصري قادر على إحباط أي محاولة لتهريب مثل هذه الأسلحة كما نجح قبل 30 يونيو و حتى الآن في إحباط كل محاولات تهريب السلاح لمصر عبر البحر و البر.


مصدر صدي البلد*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الدماء على المصحف عقب محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية 

​ 
 
 
*
​ 
* 
 
 
 
 
*






الدماء على المصحف 
​ 
* 
 

*[YOUTUBE]pGIQ77FDwxc[/YOUTUBE]

على المصحف عقب محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية. 
*​ 
 
 
*
​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شماتة اخوانية فى وزير الداخلية 



​


*





​



​
*




*
أثارت محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم حالة من "الشماتة" لدى الإخوان ، ومؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى ظهرت على تعليقاتهم عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك وتويتر.​
*




*
وتباينت ردود أفعال الإخوان ومؤيدي الرئيس المعزول، فالبعض تمنى له المزيد من العذاب ودعا عليه .وأشار البعض لتكرار هذه المحاولة مثل" إلى وزير الداخلية الجيات أكتر من الرايحات، وخيرها فى غيرها".
وجاءت الكثير من ردود الأفعال لتوضح أن محاولة الاغتيال إنما هى مدبرة من الشرطة لقمع المتظاهرين، وتبرير استخدام العنف ضدهم مثلما زعم الإعلامى أحمد منصور عبر حسابه الشخصى على تويتر" لا أستبعد أن تكون محاولة الاغتيال مرتبة من قبل أجهزة الوزير.. لصناعة بطل منه وتبرير جرائمه وتصعيدها ضد الشعب المصرى"، و جاءت تعليقات أخرى لتؤيد هذا مثل" و طبعًا بعد استهداف موكب وزير الداخلية اللى مش موجود فيه لازم نشدد على كل المظاهرات ونعتقل أكتر وقبضة من حديد بقى" و" هننزل بكرة برضه.. اعملوا أفلام من هنا للصبح.. هننزل بكرة برضه".
كما ظهرت بعض التعليقات الساخرة من هذه المحاولة، ولكنها تشير إلى أنها ليست محاولة من قبل الإخوان؛ بل إنها مدبرة من قبل قوات الشرطة، مثل:" المفروض عشان التمثيلية تكمل بجد كانوا فجروا وزير الداخلية بجد " و " ده مش انفجار ده وزير الداخلية كان بيجرب شيتوس بالشطة و الباربيكو بس الشطة اتأخرت شوية"، " القنبلة فجرتنى و رب العرش نجانى" وفتونى و أنا ميت ؟! وزير الداخلية ستايل" و " حوار وزير الداخلية بيفكرنى بفيلم الزوجة الثانية .. ده قتلنى قتل ..و موتنى موت.. امسكوه ده قتلنى أهو شوف أنا نقتول إزاى" .​
*




*

الوفد ​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

«إخوان بلا عنف»:«عبد الماجد» و«الزمر» وراء محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية









أعلنت حركة إخوان بلا عنف في بيان لها صدر منذ قليل، عن رفضها القاطع لأحداث العنف الأخيرة.

وأكدت الحركة أنها حذرت في العديد من البيانات بوجود مخطط يقوده بعض الحركات الجهادية التابعة لقيادات جماعة الإخوان لعمل تفجيرات والعمل على اغتيال شخصيات سياسية وعسكرية وأن هذا المخطط يستهدف الوطن كافة بكل أبنائه.

وأضافت أن الحركة تحمل مسئولية الأحداث الراهنة من محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية إلى القيادات وعلى رأسهم الدكتور محمد البلتاجى وعصام العريان ومحمود عزت وأسامة ياسين، مؤكدة أن العقل المدبر لتلك الأحداث هو عاصم عبد الماجد وطارق الزمر.

وأشار البيان إلى أن عودة الإرهاب مجددا يؤدى إلى ضياع الوطن بكامله وأن القيادات بالجماعة تسعى إلى إحراق الأخضر واليابس بعد أن فقدت قدرتها على الحشد وعمل مسيرات حاشدة كما في السابق وبعد أن تمت السيطرة بشكل كامل على المكاتب الإداريه بأغلب المحافظات.

وأكدت الحركة على وجود مخطط يسعى من خلاله التنظيم الدولى العمل على نشر الفوضى وسياسات العنف والقيام بعمليات تفجيرية.


التحرير
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصادر: تورط عناصر أجنبية فى محاولة الاغتيال 



*​


*





​


​
*




*
أكد مصدر أمنى للوفد أن المؤشرات الأولية فى حادث محاولة اغتيال اللواء محمد إبراهيم - وزير الداخلية - تشير إلى تورط عناصر أجنبية في الحادث؛ نظرًا لطريقة ارتكاب الحادث، والتقنية التي استخدمت في التنفيذ.​
*




*
وتابع أن هناك بعض العناصر الأجنبية تساعد بعض العناصر الإرهابية في الداخل تنتوي القيام ببعض أعمال الاغتيال وأعمال إرهابية، مؤكدًا أن الأجهزة الأمنية تواصل جهودها لمواجهة تلك الأعمال الإرهابية.
وأشار إلى أنه من البحث الأولي تأكد أن القنبلة التي استخدمت في الحادث تعتبر من القنابل ذات الحجم الكبير، وشديدة الانفجار، وأن ذلك من المشاهد التي نتجت عن هذا الانفجار.
كما كشفت المعاينة الأولية لرجال المباحث القاهرة للسيارات الموجودة فى الحادث إصابتها بطلقات نارية.​
*




*

الوفد ​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حصري لـ"الفجر" .. اشلاء وجثث فى الهجوم على موكب وزير "الداخلية"

​


*
​
*




*








​
*




*

​

*




*
استيقظ الشعب المصري على خبر عاجل "انفجار عبوة ناسفة ثقيلة الوزن ، أثناء سير موكب اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية ، بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر.​
*




*
وعلى الفور قام رجال الحماية المدنية "الإسعاف – المطافئ" بالإسراع إلى مكان الحادث لنجدة المصابين و السيطرة على الحريق الذى نشب بسيارات قوة تأمين وزير الداخلية ، و السيارات المتواجدة بجانبها.​
*




*
واستطاعت عدسة "الفجر" أن ترصد أشلاء المصابين التى تناثرت بمحيط الإنفجار، وقام رجال الإسعاف ، بنجدة المصابين وجمع أشلائهم التى تناثرت فى كل مكان ، و البالغ عددهم 7 مصابين من بينهم 5 ضباط بالداخلية تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى الشرطة ، واثنين مدنين تم نقلهم لمستشفى التأمين الصحى ، اوتم بطر ساقيهم "أمين شرطة – طفل" وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج اللزم.
[YOUTUBE]9zfM-3qiabc[/YOUTUBE]

​
*




*
 بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*عصام شيحة : محاولة اغتيال إبراهيم تهدف لكسر الإرادة المصرية عقب 30 يونيو

*​

*
​
*


*








​
*

*
*​
*
قال عصام شيحة، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد، إنه يعتقد أن ما حدث من محاولة لاغتيال وزير الداخلية اليوم، محاولة من قبل التيارات الإرهابية لبث سمومها في لمجتمع المصري والهدف منها كسر إرادة المصريين التي تحررت في 30 يونيو الماضي.
وأوضح في تصريحات خاصة لبوابة الفجر، أن ما حدث سيكون بداية لأعمال إرهابية متتالية يجب توخي الحذر من أجلها، مشيرا إلى أنه على الرغم من الخسائر البشرية والمادية والمعنوية التي تصيب الدولة من جراء تلك الأعمال إلا أنها ستكون سببا في توحد الشعب حول مؤسسات الدولة ودعم المؤسسات الأمنية في حربها ضد الإرهاب.
وتابع شيحة، أن ما يخص إعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جماعة إرهابية وحظرها ليس له فائدة قصوى لأن الشعب المصري صنف الجماعة منذ بداية أحداث 30 يونيو وما بعد فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة على أنها جماعة إرهابية تمارس العنف وتتبناه وتيقن المواطن المصري البسيط لمن له ومن عليه ومن يعمل لمصلحته ومن يعمل لمصلحة تنظيمات دولة وجماعات إرهابية.


 بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​*


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ننشر صور المصابين فى حادث محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية










صور المصابين

نشرت الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية صور المصابين فى حادث محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية صباح اليوم الخميس بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر والذى أسفر عن إصابة 10 من رجال الشرطة "4 ضباط - 6 أفراد"، بعضهم إصابته حرجة، و11 ممن تصادف وجودهم بمنطقة الحادث بينهم طفل "7 سنوات" أُصيب ببتر بقدمه اليمنى. 

وكان قد وقع الحادث صباح اليوم الخميس بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر بسبب انفجار عبوة تفجيرية كبيرة الحجم داخل حقيبة سيارة ملاكى ماركة هيونداى جيتس سماوية اللون، وقد عثرت الأجهزة المعنية بمكان الحادث على أشلاء آدمية يشتبه فى أن تكون لانتحارى من مرتكبي الحادث.
































​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Exf0qWxLxmw#t=115[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## چاكس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اعتقد ان التنظيم الارهابى السلفى بمعاونة من داخل وزارة الداخلية او من مصلحة الامن العام او المخابرات .. مسئولون عن الحادث*


----------



## grges monir (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مما لاشك فية ان الامن المصرى يعانى منذ 28 يناير
هناك ايضا اخترقات فية فى بعض القطاعات
ربنا يرحم ويدبر الحال


----------

